# Robinul and Creon



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I use to take digex. It was not working, so I was switched to Robinol and Creon. I have been doing pretty good except that I have back pain (spasms) that I think may be coming from Creon. I need help here, is anyone on this combination or separate?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure how digestive enzymes would cause back pain? So I'm not clear if it is likely to be the creon which is a prescription pancreatic enzyme preparation.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Kathleen M. said:


> Not sure how digestive enzymes would cause back pain? So I'm not clear if it is likely to be the creon which is a prescription pancreatic enzyme preparation.


I not sure either, the only think that I can think of is acute pancreatis. I am not sure. I wish someone could tell me their experience using it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've only used OTC digestive enzymes and never had anything like that happen, but I don't know if it translates.It may be worth having your back evaluated separately. Pancreatitis is usually severe pain, if I recall correctly, but a lot of things can go wrong in your back that hurt like heck.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

update: I found out the back pain was from a bulging disk. It is gone for now. I stopped taking creaon and rubinol daily, they were causing severe constipation. I take rubinol as needed. Right now I have been taking for the last two days. my period trigged my ibs and I am having spasms.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 28, 2009)

I was MIS-diagnosed with Chronic Pancreatitus and given Creon for 18 months--which of course did no good!I had known I had IBS since my 20's, but this G-E argued with me and said I had CP--even though my labs showed that my pancreas blood work was all in normal range!I then got both an acute kidney stone episode AND gallstones, which put me in the hospital, where I had a kidney stone retrieval and 2 months later had my gallbladder removed.This did nothing to alleviate my long standing IBS problem!I am now on Bentyl and Welchol. Bentyl helps--if I take it before every meal--but it certainly is no cure....***HAS ANYONE READ THE E-BOOK BY MIKE BARRETT CALLED 'THE IBS ANSWER'?? (www.ibsanswer.com)I am very interested to find out if what he says works, before I spend $29.97 on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

A recent CT Scan of my chest showed my Pancreas is Atrophic (That means shrinking) so the doctor put my on Pancreas MT 20.That is also a Digestive Enzyme and it helps the Pancreas to break down and allow food process to occure normally.I've been on it 7 weeks and I don't know if it helps my pancreas or Not ?????It does not seem to effect my IBS-D either.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for writing. I don't know anything about your condition, but I wish you good luck! Mary R./Mad Hatter


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

original op here: I still take rubionol as needed and I wanted to know if anyone has been on rubionol or any anti chlornergic (sp) for a long time? Is there any risk ?


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Op here: Time flys. I can't belive the original post date is from Nov 2008. I was doing well for a while just following a simple regine at night of probiotic yogurt/benefiber and prunes. After a trip to Paris in June, I started to have problems. I am now going through a series of tests (CT, small bowel series) and my GI has put me on creon, align, rubinol and zegrid. I see from my posts here that I discontinued it before and now I am thinking of discontinuing again. Anyone have problems with their constipation getting worse with Creon. It seems that I am having a lot of trouble with incomplete evacuation (more than before)?


----------

